# Party's are too funny



## 8 Nightmares (Oct 3, 2008)

Our halloween party went off perfectly. We had about 50 people show and we all know when that many people get together funny stuff happens. By 10:30 people had enough alcohol in them that we decided to have a *parade* Your read right 50 people marching down the street at 10:30 singing the Addams family song.*You cant make this stuff up. I dont know how we'll top this next year but they are a creative bunch.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Awww man! No pictures? Dang.


----------

